# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Offshore pics from the past 2 trips in the past couple weeks.
Then Mud Park pics at Down South, private 4th party.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm disappointed..............no mud after all this rain!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Vietnamese prepared steak


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> i'm disappointed..............no mud after all this rain!?!?!?!?


This was for the 4th of July. Ill have some crazy muddy pics after this weekend!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Galveston and Brazos Bend State Park


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Myrtle Beach Golf at Sea Trails*

Not photo-shopped - used my phones camera to take this.
Play it as it lies?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

got offshore in the yak..got my biggest king so far in the yak...a heavy 48iches..took 280yards of braid in under a minute and a half..
got my first recognition from a company  (Hoo-Rag edited this photo for me)




got a new video...Don't Fear The Reaper..check it out 








caught and released two nice reds with my daughter yesterday
going offshore in a PB today with the family...wish us luck


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

as always....you the man Stargazer


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone know a good taxidermist? I caught this wall hanger in our pond the other day. Pic#2 is one my daughter caught. She is a pro with a spin reel (not a kids one either, my spin reel).


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Stingray!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

8 great days in Hawaii with my wife of 30 years


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - fishing with grandpa in Wilmington NC last week
2 - low tide caught this boat by surprise (Wilmington NC)
3 - seabrook flats Tuesday night. great night to fish, bad night to be any kind of bait. they were getting hammered. 20' x 20' bait pods coming out of the water because of blowups. great action


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*more Lake LBJ pics*

1. Girls on the tube.
2. Girls on the tube.
3. Me sitting relaxing on the boat.
4. My hubby fishing with our little cousin Addie.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thank you.



rio frio said:


> as always....you the man Stargazer


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics

Still need to put on a finish


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


something with cigars or zombie daggers! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*More pics from our 4th of July vacation at the lake.*

1. Me and my cousin Kelsey. She turned 17 on July 4th.
2. My oldest daughter and our baby cousin, Addie.
3. Me and Addie.
4. The girls eating Smores.
5. Another one of the girls eating Smores.

We had a blast as we always do when we are up at the lake. There is nothing better than good quality family time.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my feeech from last weekend...

tops and tails is what i named the picture...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

New baby boy
Big Sis helpin out


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

borracho gato


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


 Steak flippers! Did I win?


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are some old ones but my first time to post pictures on Friday Pics so here ya go. If you've never been to the hot air ballon festival in Albuquerque, go...you wont regret it. We got over 400 pictures (most better than this but its all I have on my computer). 
1. Glass ceiling at the Bellagio
2. The wife and I at the Hot air balloon festival last October in Albuquerque
3. Dawn patrol
4. Balloon lit up at night.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


Awls for woodworking would be my guess. However zombie daggers would be fun.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

my big happy dog yesterday


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My little fishing girl turned 6. Her name is Marina. 
She wanted to eat a fish dinner


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Ice picks? I dont know...


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


They look like draw enhancers, let me know what you get for one, would love to have one !!!


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


thats a cigar awl...used to unplug a cigar...... no cigar afficionados around this joint?


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

About a month ago we were on the field during Yankees batting practice. Toured the city including 9/11 memorial. New FREEDOM tower looks awesome. Then headed upstate. Tested some Strike Pro rattling spoons at a Lake Trout tournament. Fished a pond with my nephews. Yes, those are Billystix I got them last year. They love 'em!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Last Weekend at Double Lake Recreation Area, Coldspring, TX*

The rains were timed perfectly. Rained at nap time and in the evenings. Just enough to cool things down about 10 degreezies. Carnitas for supper on Saturday.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My kids checking out the Sea Center touch tank










Dinner date with my lovely daughter










A couple pics I took a few years ago in the USMC Museum, Quantico VA


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

My 3yr old daughter right before her dance recital.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


Snapper air bladder deflaters:fish:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son on the fish....he is growing up so fast!
Dolphins about 40' in front of me.
I know we have a lot of sunset pix, but this one...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

New "Zombie Killer" 

Ruger SR556CLA


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Last sunday before we were chased off the water.
Jace wanted a "mohawk" like his big brother........LOL


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

bill said:


> Something I have been working on, anyone know what they are? I'll give a few hints in pics
> 
> Still need to put on a finish


I'd say they are cigar draw tools. Perfect for opening a tight cigar or assisting in nubbing a good cigar. Am I close?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*.*

1 & 2. Pitiful spoiled hunting dog!

3. 200+ ray.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmk brisket


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Huerfano County Colorado!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> I'd say they are cigar draw tools. Perfect for opening a tight cigar or assisting in nubbing a good cigar. Am I close?


Bingo
rain has kept me out of turning this week but should get going with some sunshine..think I will dip these in lacquer for a nice finish

but I did like the idea of the air bladder deflator..hummm all acrylic ones to stand up to the saltwater

wonder if there is a market for pre-made shanks?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Took a family vacation to Cancun last week.
1) View from our hotel.
2) Our two great kids.
3) I'm not just a member of the "Ugly Dude, Hot Wife Club" - I'm it's President.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Been off the grid for a few weeks..Here are a few pics


Cape Cod - Hyannis

Eastham Seals avoiding the great white charks

Old Anchor in Providencetown

5 Beer Jug.. Burp

Martha's Vineyard - Gay Head

My Austin Healy Rental

Eagartown Lighthouse

Eastham Lighhouse


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Central Park

New Freedom Tower

Met up with my Neice who was also vacationing in NYC Vincent's ( Its the sauce )

Vermont High Elevation Lake

Ahhh Finally, No Service

15 yr old Nephew learning about trees and Polaris dont mix.. All ok,


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 3*

Brought some fresh trout n shrimp .Yes, I cooked for my sisters birthday ....

Shrimp Cocktail, Shrimp Scampi and a Blue orn tortilla crusted trout

G Ma 96 yr eating capital lunch hotdogs ( Its the sauce x2 )

Tx Gas at $ 2.79 with discount was a welcome fill up

Bluefeech caught made it back to TX

Back Home Grub-- Burp - Garden Tomato Bisque and dont worry, light on the cream


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*...*

.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Our baby girl!*

Our daughter Taylor with her very first kingfish during a womens offshore fishing tourney which we won 2nd place in!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I can go all day... Time for lunch.. For the most part these meals are health for the 2cool lunch crowd..

Pizzzzza

Fresh Caught Cod Feech with Lemon n Toasted Almonds

Flood at works Parking Lots ( Back to Reality )


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Drove over to Orange,Tx. from the beach house after the 4th. Did the air boat tours on sabine and marsh. First time for us on air boat.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

hey captain dave! glad to know i'm not the only one to crash one of those into a tree! tires grabbed a rut and ripped me right into an oak tree. didn't hit it THAT hard though... only $1200 worth of damage... that right there looks pretty expensive!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Me doing what I love - cold beer and something on the pit.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Great Lakes "Snapper"*

Good thing the season is long on these yummy great lakes "snapper."

1st pic. - Limit of walleye from Lake Erie caught last Friday, 07/06/12 with some buddies.

2nd pic. - The trolling spread.

3rd. pic. - My buddy with a nice one, around 9#/30"

Had beer battered walleye on Sunday, mmm, mmm good!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

just a few pics from earlier..too bad the storm chased us off before we got on some big ones..saw two cobia cruising on top on the way home
first one was around 30inches and spooked
second one was over 40pounds, i came really close to getting him to eat a few different baits(ribbonfish and sardine he pushed both baits with his nose a few times..



































the wife catching a little snapper..





short video


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

The wife comes in the othr night and says... "Either there is a rattlesnake uner my horse trailer or I have a slow leak in my tire."

I went out and was sure it was a leak in the tire....The sound wasnt consistent with any rattlesnake I had heard before.... Well there was a reason, I have never heard one this small rattle before!

And to answer the question, no, we didnt hack him up....we took him to a friend who deals with snakes and other reptiles...He was about a foot long and had three little ratlles....but he wanted to act like a grown up, thats for sure!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

33 weeks, almost there! :doowapsta


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

jc said:


> Huerfano County Colorado!


Will be there next month. Looks awesome


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

No pic this time...


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

My Daughter was born on Tuesday.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

felt the call of bob hall 
showed up for an hour with the family and got this 49inch king
gave the king to a friend and headed home


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice pics everyone


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Took a family vacation to Cancun last week.
> 1) View from our hotel.
> 2) Our two great kids.
> 3) I'm not just a member of the "Ugly Dude, Hot Wife Club" - I'm it's President.


i like that view....LOL:dance:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sunset over Sabine Lake near Causeway Bridge Friday evening.


----------

